# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Kristal Advisors, AI-enabled digital asset management platform, Singapore

## Airicist

Website - kristal.ai

youtube.com/KristalAI

facebook.com/kristal.advisors

twitter.com/kristal_ai

linkedin.com/company/kristal.ai

Founder - Asheesh Chanda

----------


## Airicist

FinTech Speak - Value Proposition of O2O Technologies

Published on Nov 22, 2016




> FinTech Speak is series of interviews with Subject Matter Experts on FinTech topics. 
> 
> In this segment, Asheesh Chanda, Founder of Kristal.ai and O2O Technologies, explains the value proposition of their asset management platform to the investors and fund managers. He also explains how they are different from a robo advisor.

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to Kristal Advisory!

Published on Sep 28, 2017

----------

